# Other Oaxaca Questions...



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

I understand I need to send at least 5 posts before I can get private messages. Should be no problem, as I have lots of questions!

We will be in Oaxaca over El Dia de los Muertos. I know things will be really hopping! Other than spending some time at one of cemeteries, is there anything else that we need to be sure to include in our Oaxaca week?

I actually have an alebrije made by Jacobo (and wife Maria) Angeles. So very much looking forward to going to their studio. I hope they're there, since I know that they travel the world with their incredible art work. 

Any tips on where to purchase a finely crafted rug and some black pottery would be of especial interest.

And how about the best mole?

I'm studying Spanish and really getting excited about coming again to this amazing part of Mexico!

I'm really hoping we'll get to talk to a few expats while we're there... To get the "inside scoop."

All for now!

Gracias,
Rose


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

oh yeah.
don,t drink tap water.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Bruce Whipperman has authored what's probably considered the best guide book for Oaxaca, city and state. It's published by Moon. Stop at your local public library, or independent bookseller to look at a copy. I suggest you buy a copy to prepare for the trip, and to have with you when you travel to Oaxaca. It contains excellent resource material which will answer most of your questions, IMO. Best of luck.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Magdalena Pedro Martinez from San Bartolo Coyotepec is one of the top artist from that village (black pottery) she is also a doctor and does not make many pieces.
Jacobo may or may not be around as there are many events around that time. 
Teotitlan del Valle is the village where rugs are made Arnulfo Mendoza, Pedro Mendoza, the Vasquez family and many others make wonderful rugs.
check Los Maetros del Arte web site. It is a Feria of artisans that have a fair in Chapala and invite some of the top artisans in the country, they have a section on the Maestros and you can check out the artists from Oaxaca. You may also be able to get the book from Fomento cultural Banmex on The great Masters of Oaxaca, you will see the top names in there too.
You can take a week visiting all the villages around Oaxaca. Enedina Vasquez of Santa Maria Atzompa won the National competition of Ceramics in Tlaquepaque last week. Her sister lives on top of the hill and is also very famous .
There are lots of wonderful places to check out in Oaxaca so do your homework and you will have a great time.

I do not know where you are staying but I know a woman who owns a B&B in Oaxaca and is also in charge of selecting the artists that will go to the Feria in CHapala. She is very knowledgeable and knows all the greatest people there including Jacobo. She also takes some of her guests to the various artists. Just send me a pm if you are interested, I will put you in contact with her.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

"And how about the best mole?"

A lot depends on which of the seven varieties of mole you choose. Also on your taste. A nice restaurant in which to try a somewhat modern version of Oaxacan cuisine is La Olla, on Independencia, in Centro. You can spend a lot of enjoyable time sampling moles there and in other places.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

f you move there go on Holy Monday to Teotitlan del Valle, in the morningt hey have a procession and they build tents with the largest rugs of the village. There is a tent at about 20 different spots in the village. The procession with the Santo start at the church and if you follow it along with the crowd you will be offered food at each stop of the procession. I am a friend of the wife of the man who leads the prying and a few years ago I went with her. She had one of the large baskets they use in the village and gathered tons of food. I also tasted 18 different moles made by the various villagers , tuna (the fruit of the cactus) sorbets and all types of other food.
You can also buy delicious mole paste in Tlacolula at the market. There are some wonderful moles, a friend of mine brings me my favorite from a woman I know and I buy it by the kilo! It can be pretty addictive. The best ones are made at home not in the rstaurants so living there has its advantages.


----------



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

*Some Great Specific Recommendations!*



citlali said:


> Magdalena Pedro Martinez from San Bartolo Coyotepec is one of the top artist from that village (black pottery) she is also a doctor and does not make many pieces.
> Jacobo may or may not be around as there are many events around that time.
> Teotitlan del Valle is the village where rugs are made Arnulfo Mendoza, Pedro Mendoza, the Vasquez family and many others make wonderful rugs.
> check Los Maetros del Arte web site. It is a Feria of artisans that have a fair in Chapala and invite some of the top artisans in the country, they have a section on the Maestros and you can check out the artists from Oaxaca. You may also be able to get the book from Fomento cultural Banmex on The great Masters of Oaxaca, you will see the top names in there too.
> ...


I really appreciate the details of your response. Thanks so much! I would love to connect with your B&B friend. I'm not yet qualified to send PM, but will do so when I've been allowed to do so.


----------



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

citlali said:


> f you move there go on Holy Monday to Teotitlan del Valle, in the morningt hey have a procession and they build tents with the largest rugs of the village. There is a tent at about 20 different spots in the village. The procession with the Santo start at the church and if you follow it along with the crowd you will be offered food at each stop of the procession. I am a friend of the wife of the man who leads the prying and a few years ago I went with her. She had one of the large baskets they use in the village and gathered tons of food. I also tasted 18 different moles made by the various villagers , tuna (the fruit of the cactus) sorbets and all types of other food.
> You can also buy delicious mole paste in Tlacolula at the market. There are some wonderful moles, a friend of mine brings me my favorite from a woman I know and I buy it by the kilo! It can be pretty addictive. The best ones are made at home not in the rstaurants so living there has its advantages.


Thanks Everyone! Can't wait to get there. What an amazing culture - and food!


----------

